# Turkey



## haliliozturk (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi guys...

I'm a XC rider from Turkey and i'm administrator of Turkey's biggest cycling forum;
www.bisikletforum.com

I just want to share my videos with you, some XC races from Turkey;

2nd Prince Island MTB/XCO Cup 2007

7th International Cappadocia XCO Cup
Cappadocia curse was 2007 Europian Championship curse too... I'm looking for the video of EU Champ. If i can find, i'll add it too.

10th Alanya MTB/XCO Cup

Balkan MTB Championship

And a video of my old RS Reba Race (2005, U-Turn Air 85-115)

For more videos, visit; www.youtube.com/halilozturk

Note: I'm new here, so the topic might be in wrong place or i might make some mistakes. Sorry for all...


----------



## mojo25 (Mar 8, 2004)

Cool Thanks!!!


----------



## k2biker (Jan 13, 2004)

Turk~
This is really good to know. I've been thinking Turkey would be a great place for riding but hadn't heard much about it. I'll be in Afghanistan next year but will have one of my bikes with me. I'm not sure as of yet what plans I'll be able to make for my vacation times, but Turkey has definitely been on my list of places to check out. If I come your way, I'll drop you a note. 

And if not in 08, I'll have lots of spare time in '09 to play! 

Thanks again for sharing the info! 

~Charles


----------



## aybarssurucu (Oct 16, 2007)

Dear Charles,

If you let us know before you plan; we will be glad to help you.

Aybars


----------



## Crazy Cat Lady (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi, I went to Turkey and loved it. Now I'd like to go back with my bike! Can you suggest a source for trail information? Tour companies? We'd like mostly single track. Thanks for any information!


----------



## haliliozturk (Nov 6, 2007)

Hey CCL

The biggest mtb portal is www.mtbtr.com, but the problem is, there are almost no information in english...

But where do you want to travel in Turkey, which part of the country? If you have a destination, my help can be more efficient...


----------



## Crazy Cat Lady (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks for helping me. I don't have a particular place in mind. Considering how little about mtbing in Turkey is to be found on the web, it's best to be open. I like backcountry, mountains, small villages, singletrack for biking. I'll go without my bike to tourist places like Cappadocia and Istanbul.


----------



## haliliozturk (Nov 6, 2007)

There are lot's of places in Turkey, where you can ride mtb. but forgetting your bike would be a great mistake, when you go to the Cappadocia, it's one of the most beautiful places in Turkey for mtbing! 

You can also try Antalya, where it is possible to ride your mtb in the morning and afternoon to go to swimming! Taurus Mountains are really great for mtbing. Also "Manavgat" (which is actually a part of Antalya) is ideal for long tours, one of the türkish xcm races is organized there...

In Istanbul it's hard to find any goods places for cycling, because it is a huge city. I know lots of places but hard to describe and believe me, you don't want to spend your time with cycling when you are there 

I'll send you my email adress as PM, unfortunately i'm not living in Turkey anymore because of my studies but i may find for you some cyclists, who would like to help you, or who knows the regions better than I know, if you choose a region to go...


----------



## Crazy Cat Lady (Apr 5, 2005)

We're hoping to find a 3 - 5 day point to point trip. Meaning: you bike to a new place every day. Camping is fine but it would need to be supported. Thanks for helping me!


----------



## haliliozturk (Nov 6, 2007)

No problem... I hope you enjoy your tour in Turkey


----------



## jamineastman (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi Halil,

I'm an American who has been living in Istanbul for the last couple of years. I'm not an overly experienced mountain biker (I'm from SW Florida originally where the most elevation we get is parking garages), but do ride the streets fairly regularly. I was wondering if there were any groups around that I could join up with? I would love to do a chance to get off road a bit more, just takes a long time to get there! Look forward to hearing from you. I'll check out the bisiklet forumu


----------



## haliliozturk (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi jamineastman!

You can join also "www.mtbtrforum.com" where I'm working right now, there are lots of groups in Istanbul, in both side of the city. I would ride also with you, but since 2008 I've been living/studying in Germany...

At which side of the city do you live?


----------



## jamineastman (Jun 18, 2010)

Halil,

Yes I have been reading the forum. My Turkish is not great so I don't understand everything, but hopefully getting better every day.

I currently live in Zeytinburnu, getting ready to move out towards Yesilkoy. We go to the sahil often down there and I notice a lot of people riding down that way. Hope to find a group for some nice rides.


----------



## slam (Mar 5, 2004)

*Visiting Istanbul & then to Cesme (near Izmir)*

I am not bringing my bike - but I would love to ride some singletrack near Istanbul or near Izmir. Logistics may be difficult getting to trailheads etc, but depending on proximity...?

Are there bike rentals available in Istanbul?

I will be in Turkey Aug9-19th.

any info you have would be helpful...


----------



## haliliozturk (Nov 6, 2007)

jamineastman said:


> Halil,
> 
> Yes I have been reading the forum. My Turkish is not great so I don't understand everything, but hopefully getting better every day.
> 
> I currently live in Zeytinburnu, getting ready to move out towards Yesilkoy. We go to the sahil often down there and I notice a lot of people riding down that way. Hope to find a group for some nice rides.


Yeşilköy-Sahil is a great place to ride "chilling-mode-on"  I hope you enjoy it!



slam said:


> I am not bringing my bike - but I would love to ride some singletrack near Istanbul or near Izmir. Logistics may be difficult getting to trailheads etc, but depending on proximity...?
> 
> Are there bike rentals available in Istanbul?
> 
> ...


A really good MTB to find is not easy, but you may try to reach some bike-dealers in Istanbul, who may help you about it. In Istanbul it is easier than in Izmir of course.

Unfortunately I can not tell you which shops are offering rent-a-bike service, because I'm not living in Turkey. But if you register the MTBTRForum.com, some other riders can be helpful....


----------



## bknox88 (Feb 8, 2005)

My name is Bill Knox. I work for Cummins and we are building a new plant in Izmir, Turkey. I am going to be here for the next 3 months. I have purchased a mtn bike here versus shipping my bike. Want to find some single track. Living in Gaziemir.
Wanting to find a rider to show me some of the local rides.

Bill


----------



## aybarssurucu (Oct 16, 2007)

Dear Bill,

Find us on FaceBook. İzmir Dağ Bisikleti Grubu.

Even guys are corresponding in Turkish many of ours can read & speak English. Also I'll inform you.

Best regards,

Aybars


----------



## haliliozturk (Nov 6, 2007)

I was about to send you the contact details of Aybars but he was faster than I am... 

Izmir one of the best cities in Turkey for MTB's, enjoy the time there!


----------



## CaRaBeeN (Mar 24, 2012)

Just want to say "Hi"..I do live in Izmir as well.
See you around.


----------

